# [Resolved] Error Message module Digest.Dll



## JudieBee (Mar 20, 2001)

I get several page fault errors with different DLL's as the problem. The one that is the most often is an error in module Digest.DLL. Windows 98 came installed on my computer so I have no installation disk, I have tried to get them from cabs but I keep getting messages that the file does not exist. So far everything on my computer works I ran a virus scan & found none. What Does Digest.DLL do? Most of the time when I get the page fault error messages I can double click on the X in the right hand corner & never get shut down, but it is really agitating to have them pop up all the time & wonder whats wrong & how to fix it.
Digest.DLL


----------



## hewittg (Sep 29, 2001)

Run the repair tool in internet explorer to see if it fixes the problem.

Glenn

http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q194/1/77.asp


----------



## JudieBee (Mar 20, 2001)

Sorry I have been so long in replying to your advise. I am in the process of using the suggestions from the link you gave in your reply to my delemia. First of all Microsoft Internet Explorer is not in my add/remove program list. So I tried the next suggestion on the list, from the link you gave, which I believe was scanreg/restore. I had no luck there either. I will try the next thing on the list when I get to feeling a little better. I hurt my back & the doctor has me on medications which make it hard for me to concentrate. I should be better in a few days. Thank You for you help. JudieBee


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Sometimes it is difficult to find an IE file in the cabs. And the reason you don't see IE in the Add remove Programs list is you have probably never upgraded IE and therefore it cannot be removed. So it is not in there. To repair, you either need to upgrade IE or overinstlal Windows. Here's how to find digest.dll in your cabs. It is there:
Go to Start>find files
Find *.cab
In the next box labeled "containing text" digest.dll


Perform the search. The list result will be the cab containing the file you need. Point System File Checker to the location and let it do the rest.


----------



## JudieBee (Mar 20, 2001)

I performed the search for digest.dll, using the directions suggested in the last reply to my post. All I get is no items available in this view. What am I doing wrong? I am also having another problem related to error page fault usually about the digest.dll module, sometimes when I boot up, an error box comes on the screen before I finish typing in my password, I can double click on the x in the upper right hand corner of the box but then I get a blank blue screen, with a hour glass on it, no matter how much time I give it, it remains the same. Usually I have no problem booting up, what is going on there?


----------



## beach51 (May 18, 2001)

Hi Judiebee,Try this to get to IE.Go to start>run>type in msinf32>when the window opens>click on tools>Internet explorer repair tool>put a tick in repair IE.Let us know what happens


----------



## JudieBee (Mar 20, 2001)

Thank You for your reply, I tried it, but unfortunately all I got was " Can not find file, msinf32 or one of it's components". I am totally at a loss. Any more suggestions will be appreciated greatly.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

It is MsinfO32.

It pays to doublecheck what you're posting... 

Gtz.


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

You don't say (or I missed it) what version of IE you are using.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

It could even be it isn't there any more:
The Internet Explorer Repair Tool Is Missing

Gtz.


----------



## JudieBee (Mar 20, 2001)

I think that the article solved the problem! Many Thanks to everyone who tried to help.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

It is only a possibility.

I have Win98 SE and IE 5.5SP2, and I still have it.
But I know some people don't.

Have you tried Start/run/Msinfo32?

Or try this: Go to start/run, and paste the following into the box:

*rundll32 setupwbv.dll,IE5Maintenance "C:\Program Files \Internet Explorer\Setup\SETUP.EXE" /g "C:\WINDOWS\IE Uninstall Log.Txt"*

_Now_ do you get a screen containing an option to repair IE?
If you've tried all that, and still no luck, you can finally be assured you don't have it.

And in that case you might try upgrading to Internet Explorer 5.5 SP2 if you haven't already.

Good luck,


----------



## JudieBee (Mar 20, 2001)

I have tried that, so I am due for an upgrade. Many Thanks


----------



## JudieBee (Mar 20, 2001)

I found my digest.dll file along with some other dll files in my documents folder! How they got there I will never know. Now my question is how do I move them out & where do I put them, if they are still usable?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

JudieBee,
Don't touch those files. They do not belong there. If you didn't put them there, then they are suspect.
Do an up to date Virus scan to be sure. If youdon't have one, you can get a free scan here:
http://housecall.antivirus.com/pc_housecall/


----------



## JudieBee (Mar 20, 2001)

I tried to perform a scan after reading your post, with Antivirus protection I already have installed. This is what happened, I updated, then tried the scan. I got a page fault error with this program will be shut down. It read: I Explore caused a page fault in mscan32.dll, I then checked my records, they say that a scan was performed this morning on startup.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Sometomes a virus Data file update can cause problems. You also may be using autoexec.bat to load Mcafee at boot and it scans before Windows loads. OR you may have it scheduled to do a full scan weekly daily or whatever.
Try going to the link I posted and getting the online scan. Two opinions are better than one.
Those files do not belong there.


----------



## JudieBee (Mar 20, 2001)

I did the scan. I found 25 files infected with TROJ HYBRIS.M. They were uncleanable, so I deleted the infected files. I checked my documents folder & the dll files are still there.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

JudieBee,
I still do not trust any dll found in My Documents. I would mark down the names and delete them. In fact. (but hold off on deleting anything until there is a clear picture on how you are going to replace anything)
I really am not sure exactly where you are at this point. You had been receiving error messages.But what exactly were they? I need you to tell me if you have an HP, Compaq or what kind of Computer. Do you have a Recovery Disk? 
You are missing Files. You deleted some and there are the files in My Documents to consider. You are going to need to replace them. They may be Windows files or they may belong to another program(s) you had installed. Without the names it will be impossible to tell.
Did you ever upgrade IE? If so, revert to the previous version before you try an Overinstall. I cannot tell you what or how to do that until you post back with the information about the Recovery Disk. 
Did you clean the Trojan or just remove infected files? Try this:
Go to
http://www.agnitum.com/download
and Download the free trial version of Tauscan. Update it and Run it.

I wish I could be more definite. I can't until we get a clear picture of your situation. Hang in there and please post back.


----------



## JudieBee (Mar 20, 2001)

I am using a Compaq computer. I do not have a backup disk. The files I am missing are all dll files, but the one that keeps causing the majority of the problem, mainly page fault errors is Digest.DLL. I had not had the problem for several days, but tonight I tried using my CD-ROM, and they started again. If I try to use the CD-ROM I get a screen that says the system is busy to press any key to try to continue and warns that pressing Ctrl-Alt-Delete will shut my computer down. If I press a key the screen turns blank & blue with a hour glass on it & remains that way no matter how long I wait, if I chose to press Ctrl-Alt-Delete I get a box with a long list of things that are not responding and I have to go through the list one at a time to end program. then when I am finally through with that all I get is a blue blank screen and nothing else happens. The only way I know of to get out of it is to turn the computer off manually. Then it usually takes two or three times before I can get windows to reload because I get a page fault error message due to Digest.DLL before windows is finished loading and I am shut down again. After a few frustrating tries I finally get loaded up & going again. Tonight I ran scan disk after I got back in, and the result said errors were found in drive C & repaired. I wanted to ask you about the download you suggested before I try it. Will it interfere with the Antivirus protection that I have installed. McAfee warns that having more than one can harm your computer. I got into McAfee before I realized it is not the best I could have gotten, but it is a hassle to uninstall all of it after you once get it. I have tried that before and ran into problems. About the TROJ infected files I found, I just deleted the files. I have not upgraded IE yet, I wanted to see what came of all this first. Thank You so much for caring enough to help.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I had Tauscan installed along with Mcafee a while back and it was fine. Turn off Mcafee when you run Tauscan. I need to know if you still have an infection. I know you have to have a way to reinstall. Compaq or not. Do you have another partition ? Quick Restore? Because you are missing so much and don't know what, I am thinking Overinstall at the least.

You should be able to do that. I am not familiar enough with Compaq to guide you. I do know, however, that people have to reinstall and therefore a way is supplied to do that. Look at your D Drive.

Let's look at what's loading when you startup too. Go here:
http://home.earthlink.net/~rmbox/Reticulated/Toys.html

Download Startup Log. Run it. Copy and Paste the results into a post here. Maybe we'll see something.

What Model is your Computer please? I think I am going to go over to Compaq and get some specifics.


----------



## JudieBee (Mar 20, 2001)

I do have a quick restore disk, but since I am having the problem with my CD-ROM I am not sure it will do me much good. My Compaq is a model number 5352. It is my first computer so it is not high tech, just something to learn on. I went to the link you posted last & ran it, but the cut, copy, & paste were grayed out , so I could not move it. Probably just something I am doing wrong. If you can tell me how I will retry. Drive D is where all the Troj I found were located. I will look at it. I know there is someway to backup the computer by date in the prompt command mode, a Compaq computer tech. had me to do that once when the computer was still under warrenty. I do not remember why or how. I will run Tauscan, & let you know the results. I also have a list of most of the missing dll files, which I will post when I post the other results. These dll all appear to be in that documents file.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

JudieBee,
At this point I think you have many problems. If you cannot get the CD Drive working in Windows etc. I know very little about Compaq's. I asked a few friends who own Compaqs themselves to look at this post. But I doubt they'll respond tonight. At this point my inclination would be to wait to hear from a real Tech or at the very least someone familiar with Compaqs. maybe someone else will read this and have some more information for you. 
Please post your list of missing dll's and which 98 you run . First or second edition? 
Here's how you can copy and paste the Startup Log results. (i hope it works)

Highlight everything in the Log. Press CTRL+C to copy.
Open a post here and click to mark a spot.
Press CTRL+V to paste the text in.


----------



## JudieBee (Mar 20, 2001)

I am running Win 98 second addition. I ran the Tauscan & it found no Troj infected files. The list of the missing DLLs are as follow:
dbmsrpcn.dll
dbmsshrn.dll
ddraw.dll
decvw_32.dll
devenum.dll
digest.dll
dinput.dll
mapi.dll
odbccr32.dll

I will try again to move the results of the other link. Many Thanks.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

JudieBee,
Even if you get those files from the internet, what is going on with your CD Drive?
Do you have another partition? Do you have anything you need to save? as in special Programs you have downloaded or drivers? documents etc. If so, I would say, copy them to the other partition if possible.
Put the restore disk in the drive, turn off the Computer. Turn off the computer and wait 30 seconds.
Turn the computer back on and let it restore your system. This will remove everything you have on the hard drive and reinstall everything as it was when you bought it. All updates to AV etc, all Programs you have installed will have to be reinstalled if you still have the installation files.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 27, 2001)

Hey ya Judie, You do have some major problems. I am going to suggest a Formatt and Reinstall....

Put your Recovery disk in and Reboot. It should auto detect the CD at bootup. You should not get any errors when you use the Cdrom this way.... 

With all the problems you are having and with all the files you have deleted, I would suggest you just start over Fresh..... THe quick restore disk will do that for you.....


----------



## JudieBee (Mar 20, 2001)

StartUp Log Index

1. HKLM Run 
2. HKCU Run 
3. HKLM RunOnce 
4. HKCU RunOnce 
5. HKLM RunServices 
6. HKLM RunServicesOnce 
7. WIN.INI file 
8. SYSTEM.INI file 
9. AUTOEXEC.BAT file 
10. StartUp folder 
11. All Users StartUp 
12. Misc. StartUp Configurations

__________________________________________________________________________ 
__________________________________________________________________________

The following is a list of your current Start-Ups 
__________________________________________________________________________ 
__________________________________________________________________________

1. HKLM Run - Registry

[RegPath] 
"StartUp"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Aureal A3D Interactive Audio Init"="A3dInit.exe"
"Compaq Internet Setup"="C:\\Compaq\\Internet\\InetWizard.exe /RUN"
"CISrvr Program"="C:\\COMPAQ\\INTERNET\\CISRVR.EXE"
"AvconsoleEXE"="C:\\Program Files\\Network Associates\\McAfee VirusScan\\avconsol.exe /minimize"
"VsStatEXE"="C:\\Program Files\\Network Associates\\McAfee VirusScan\\VSSTAT.EXE /SHOWWARNING"
"CompaqSysTray"="cpqpscp.exe"
"OEMCLEANUP"="C:\\windows\\OPTIONS\\oemreset.exe"
"LoadPowerProfile"="Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme"
"EM_EXEC"="c:\\mouse\\system\\em_exec.exe"
"ScanRegistry"="c:\\windows\\scanregw.exe /autorun"
"Vshwin32EXE"="C:\\PROGRAM FILES\\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\\VSHWIN32.EXE"
"SystemTray"="SysTray.Exe"
"EACLEAN"="C:\\Program Files\\Compaq\\Easy Access Button Support\\eaclean.exe"
"CPQEASYACC"="C:\\Program Files\\Compaq\\Easy Access Button Support\\cpqeadm.exe"
"VsecomrEXE"="C:\\Program Files\\Network Associates\\McAfee VirusScan\\VSECOMR.EXE"
"PP7600usb"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\VISION~1\\PAPERP~1\\FBDirect.exe"
"StillImageMonitor"="C:\\WINDOWS\\SYSTEM\\STIMON.EXE"
"MCAgentExe"="C:\\PROGRAM FILES\\MCAFEE.COM\\AGENT\\mcagent.exe"
"MCUpdateExe"="C:\\PROGRAM FILES\\MCAFEE.COM\\AGENT\\mcupdate.exe /embedding"
"mgavrtclexe"="C:\\WINDOWS\\MCBin\\AV\\Rt\\mgavrtcl.exe"
"CIJ9P2PSERVER"="CIJ9P2PS.EXE"
"LoadQM"="loadqm.exe"
"LexmarkPrinTray"="PrinTray.exe"
"LexStart"="lexstart.exe"
"SHPC32"="shpc32.exe"
"McAfeeWebScanX"="C:\\PROGRAM FILES\\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\\WebScanX.Exe"
"Tau Monitor"="C:\\PROGRAM FILES\\AGNITUM\\TAUSCAN 1.6\\TAUMON.EXE"

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

2. HKCU Run - Registry

[RegPath] 
"StartUp"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"MSMSGS"="C:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe /background"

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

3. HKLM RunOnce - Registry

[RegPath] 
"StartUp"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce]

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

4. HKCU RunOnce - Registry

[RegPath] 
"StartUp"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce]

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

5. HKLM RunServices - Registry

[RegPath] 
"StartUp"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices]
"Aureal A3D Interactive Audio"="sa3dsrv.exe"
"CPQDFWAG"="C:\\WINDOWS\\cpqdiag\\CpqDfwAg.exe -I"
"HC Reminder"="hc.exe"
"LoadPowerProfile"="Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme"
"Vshwin32EXE"="C:\\PROGRAM FILES\\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\\VSHWIN32.EXE"
"mgavrtclexe"="C:\\WINDOWS\\MCBin\\AV\\Rt\\mgavrte.exe"
"McAfeeWebScanX"="C:\\PROGRAM FILES\\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\\WebScanX.Exe /RUNSERVICES"

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

6. HKLM RunServicesOnce - Registry

[RegPath] 
"StartUp"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce]

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

7. WIN.INI File - (c:\windows\win.ini)

Your win.ini run/load lines should look like run= and load= exclusively. 
There should be nothing to the right of the equal signs.

These are the run and load lines in your WIN.INI file

run=

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

8. SYSTEM.INI File - (c:\windows\system.ini)

Your system.ini shell line should look like shell=Explorer.exe exclusively. 
You should only see Explorer.exe following the equal sign.

This is the shell line in your SYSTEM.INI file

shell=Explorer.exe

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

9. AUTOEXEC.BAT File - (c:\autoexec.bat)

(Some trojans have been known to start from this file)

These are your program startups and set paths in your autoexec.bat file

@ECHO OFF
rem
rem *** DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE! ***
rem
rem This file was created by the System Configuration Utility as
rem a placeholder for your AUTOEXEC.BAT file. Your actual
rem AUTOEXEC.BAT file has been saved under the name AUTOEXEC.TSH.
rem

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

10. StartUp Folder - (c:\windows\start menu\programs\startup)

Shortcuts to any program will automatically start when placed here.

These are the shortcuts located in your StartUp folder

C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp\Forget Me Not.lnk
C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk
C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp\Compaq A1500 Settings Utility.lnk
C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp\DeskFlag.lnk

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

11. All Users Folder - (c:\windows\all users\start menu\programs\startup)

Shortcuts to any program will automatically start when placed here.

These are the shortcuts located in your All Users StartUp folder

*(No start-ups found)*

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

12. Miscellaneous StartUp Configurations

-============================- 
Registry StartUp Directories 
-============================-

Should show the Start Menu StartUp and All Users StartUp directories

.....................................................................

[1] HKCU - Shell Folders

HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Shell Folders

"Startup"="C:\\WINDOWS\\Start Menu\\Programs\\StartUp"

.....................................................................

[2] HKCU - User Shell Folders

HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders

.....................................................................

[3] HKLM - Shell Folders

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\Shell Folders

"Common Startup"="C:\\WINDOWS\\All Users\\Start Menu\\Programs\\StartUp"

.....................................................................

[4] HKLM - User Shell Folders

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\User Shell Folders

.....................................................................

-=======================- 
Registry Shell Spawning 
-=======================-

Open Commands for Executable File Types

@="\"%1\" %*"
(.exe file - RegPath = HKCR\exefile\shell\open\command)

@="\"%1\" %*"
(.com file - RegPath = HKCR\comfile\shell\open\command)

@="\"%1\" /S"
(.scr file - RegPath = HKCR\scrfile\shell\open\command)

@="\"%1\" %*"
(.bat file - RegPath = HKCR\batfile\shell\open\command)

@="\"%1\" %*"
(.pif file - RegPath = HKCR\piffile\shell\open\command)

@="C:\\WINDOWS\\SYSTEM\\MSHTA.EXE \"%1\" %*"
(.hta file - RegPath = HKCR\htafile\shell\open\command)

-=========================- 
HKLM RunOnceEx - Registry 
-=========================-

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx]

-====================- 
StubPaths - Registry (Partial Listing) 
-====================-

(Please see the StubPath.txt on your desktop for complete listing)

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components

"StubPath"="c:\\windows\\SYSTEM\\ie4uinit.exe"
"OldStubPath"="c:\\windows\\SYSTEM\\ie4uinit.exe"
"RealStubPath"="C:\\WINDOWS\\SYSTEM\\IE4UINIT.EXE"
"StubPath"="C:\\windows\\COMMAND\\sulfnbk.exe /L"
"StubPath"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Outlook Express\\setup50.exe\" /APP:OE /CALLER:WIN9X /user /install"
"RealStubPath"="\"C:\\PROGRA~1\\OUTLOO~1\\setup50.exe\" /APP:OE /CALLER:IE50 /user /install"
"StubPath"=""
"StubPath"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Outlook Express\\setup50.exe\" /APP:WAB /CALLER:WIN9X /user /install"
"StubPath"="C:\\windows\\msnmgsr1.exe"

-=================- 
DOSSTART.BAT File - (c:\windows\dosstart.bat)
-=================-

@echo off
C:\essolo.com
LH C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\MSCDEX.EXE /D:IDECD001 /M:12
c:\mouse\mouse.exe

-=====================- 
Screen Saver Settings (Possible system.ini start-up) 
-=====================-

scrnsave.exe=C:\WINDOWS\WEBSHOTS.SCR

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

- Supplemental Environment Information -

TMP=C:\windows\TEMP
TEMP=C:\windows\TEMP
winbootdir=C:\WINDOWS
PATH=C:\windows;C:\windows\COMMAND
COMSPEC=C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND.COM
windir=C:\windows

File - c:\windows\deletefi.ini

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

- End -


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

JudieBee,

I don't see anything bad starting up there. Although you do have too much in your startup. I think it's time for you to reinstall. Save what you can if you have an extra partition and do a system restore. That's my best advice.


----------



## JudieBee (Mar 20, 2001)

It looks like Quick restore is my only solution, as Dodge said, start fresh. I do have some files I would like to save & a few programs, although I can reinstall the programs if necessary. Mosaic, I am not sure what you are referring to as another partition. Thank You Both, your help has meant allot.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Anybody know what this stuff is?

CIJ9P2PSERVER"="CIJ9P2PS.EXE"

"SHPC32"="shpc32.exe"

*edit* Thanks MO, I just plugged them into Google and didn't turn up any hits.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Quoted from:
http://www.pacs-portal.co.uk/startup_content.htm

SHPC32 Compaq printer utility which is required in the startup menu in order to make the printer work correctly". Personally I doubt whether it is actually needed. If unavailable via Start -> Programs, create your own shortcut

CIJ9P2PSERVER Compaq printer utility which is required in the startup menu in order to make the printer work correctly. Not required. If unavailable via Start -> Programs, create your own shortcut

I checked it out before I replied


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

JudieBee,
Go to My Computer and have a look. What do you see? A Hard Drive can be Partitioned. Divided into sections. Each independent of the other. You can store information on a separate partition and if you need to reinstall, it will not be erased. The Drive which is Formatted by default is C.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 27, 2001)

Some people create partitions out of larger hard drives. That way they can store files they dont want to lose on it and when they format C: drive, nothing is harmed on the partition. 


But, you have a compaq, which has a Partition already. With the system Restore, I'm not sure if it will bother D: drive or not. Being a Compaq, it may do so.... 

If you can reinstall those programs, Then I would advise you to do so. Just incase any of those files have some of the Trojan left over..... But that is stricktly your choice....


----------



## JudieBee (Mar 20, 2001)

Mosaic1, under my computer it shows zero items. I have been getting addresses & putting them on paper, & addresses from my address book & etc. before I try Quick Restore. Will I lose my ISP connection? I had to use a disk to get connected with them the first time. Before I do this I want to make sure I have everything off of my computer that I can get off. I have a Backup option on my computer, but I'm unfamiliar with how to use it. So I suppose I should just do quick restore & forget about the files I would like to keep. Most of them are photos that I have scanned on & I can redo them it is just very time consuming. Im not worried about the programs I can reinstall them, except for a few that came preloaded, when the computer goes back will those still be there?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

That can't be. When you go to the desktop and double click on My Computer, there is nothing inside? I wanted to see how many drives you had. 


When the Quick Restore is finished, your computer will be the same as the day you brought it home. If a file was not on the computer when you bought it, it won't be there after. You will have to redo everything, including you ISP again.

No. Your progam installation files will be gone. However, there are places on the internet where you can upload files and have free storage, for instance Yahoo. However, there are privacy issues. 


Does your Floppy drive work? You can export your address book to it. I don't know what you have in the way of Programs but if you have Winzip and floppies, you can make a compressed file and span it over several disks. However, this is not feasible for large files and folders.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 27, 2001)

When you click on the MY Computer Icon on your desktop, you have nothing inside of there correct? If you dont then we definately need to get your Cdrom working before you can do a Recovery on it... That part has me a bit confused....

Does you Cdrom work at all?


----------



## JudieBee (Mar 20, 2001)

The My Computer from my desk top, shows zero items. I have checked & double checked to make certain. I have C & D hard drives, I know. I have the CD-ROM & DVD. Which are drives A & E. I have never used the DVD. I was disappointed with it. There is only one disk that I have been able to get to run from the CD-ROM without it causing the computer to shut down to a blue screen. I have downloaded winzip twice since I have had this computer & both times I have ended up with a virus that after doing several different types of scans, with results that the virus was gone, then found it again later in the zip files. I have removed winzip both times.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

JudieBee,
I think it's time to put you and your computer out of your misery and restore. Don't forget to remove anything that wasn't included with the original system. Install that later. For example, a printer or Scanner etc.


----------



## JudieBee (Mar 20, 2001)

I think you are right! I hope that I can get the Quick Restore disk to work in my CD-ROM. Thank You so much for all your time & help. I will let you know what happens if things work out with it. If it doesn't work I think I will take it in for repair at Compaq & see what they can do. 

JudieBee


----------



## JudieBee (Mar 20, 2001)

I used Quick Restore and it worked . My missing DLLs are back and I have not gotten any more page fault errors. Yet!, My CD-ROM is working again, & there are items in my Computer file. The only problem I am having is getting my Flat bed scanner to install. I received an all in one, print, fax, copy, & scan machine as a gift, and for the most part I like it. The only draw back is, that I scan & restore older photos & for smaller items all that came with it to scan in, is a flimsy little plastic sleeve that slips when it is scanning. If I try scanning a larger photo or even a smaller one without the sleeve, the photo tears. I really need my flat bed scanner up & running. I have tried installing the flat bed first after uninstalling the all in one machine, but I get a message that some DLL is in use & the flatbed installation fails. Any Suggestions? I would like to add that there are very helpful & patient people on this site & if I ever get better at this computer thing. I hope I can be of some help to someone, to give in return. 
Thanks to everyone!!


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

JudieBee,
You just had too big a mess and no source of files to fix it. I'm so glad it worked out for you. 

Do yourself a favor and check to see if you have C:\windows\options\cabs This is your source for replacement files. When you use SFC or need to reinstall something in Windows setup.

I think you should start another post about installiing your scanner. Post the details about the messages you recieve and the names of the dll in use.
But really. Do start a new Thread. Others will see it and you'll get more help that way. The more details the better.


----------



## JudieBee (Mar 20, 2001)

I will start another Thread about the scanner. I do have cabs, & maybe next time it will find & replace missing files for me It couldn't find all the DLLs I had missing before, but apparently they were somehow moved to My Documents Folder. Anyway I want to Thank You again, Mosaic1 for all your help.


----------

